# Sunshade fix DIY



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone want a sunshade fix DIY? Mine little clip thing stopped working, so took it apart and now it works yet again! I can throw together some pics and some tips if anyone is still driving around with non-working sunshades!


----------



## ice2003man (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Sunshade fix DIY (i_baked_cookies)*

sounds good!! post it up cause it seems like everyones will break eventually


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Sunshade fix DIY (i_baked_cookies)*

Mine has never broke but I sure do like them DIY's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Sunshade fix DIY (i_baked_cookies)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My rear sunshade latch just let go a few days ago.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Okay, it's kind of hard to explain how I fixed mine... and yous might be broken in a different way. Also, the rear sunshade has a different latching system (maybe the dealer replaced it with an upgraded version on mind? I had it fixed last year) on mine. So here it goes:








The plastic bar comes off if you twist it slightly forward and rearward... mine actually came off accidentally when I was fandangling with it, trying to fix it while still attached. It sounded like it was getting close to break when I was trying to get it fully off, so be careful. Anyways, once it's off, the clip arrangement should look something like this:








Notice that I took one of the two plastic hooks out. See where the top of the plastic hook meets the skinny metal band and the gray part (very left side of that picture)? That's the proper arrangement... the top of the hook should be wedged between the gray part (which is actually connected to the button) and the metal band. When I took it out, the top of the clip was behind the metal band... it slipped out!
The metal band is bent forward at both ends to prevent this, however Mr. Audi Engineer must not have bent it forward enough, because with the slightest of pressure, the clips slip out of their place rather than rotating and letting the latch close on its target. Here's another picture for more clarity:








So what I did is take a pair of needlenose pliers and further crimp the ends of the long metal band in order to make it harder for the top of the clips to pop out. I also bent the whole metal clip thing forward to make put more force onto the clips. This seems to have done the trick... because when I installed it today, it worked. The best practice, though, is to hold the clip button while you shut the sunshade, so that the clips aren't forced out of the way... that way it doesn't "snap" shut... rather you hold the button, close the sunshade, and then release the button... so it acts more like a catch.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*

when you say twist it inward and outward what do you mean? i am trying to take my front clip off to see if i can fix it.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_when you say twist it inward and outward what do you mean? i am trying to take my front clip off to see if i can fix it. 

Grab the plastic part and twist it forwards (towards the front of the car) and backwards, and rock it back and forth. It should start to feel like it is coming loose. Maybe mine was prematurely loose because I messed with it so much trying to get it to shut...


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

DIY sticky?


----------



## leedo3 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Great Little Fix & Alternate*

Great DIY! Easily fixed my sunshade that wouldn't latch. 
I got access to the clip by retracting the open sky all the way back, wedging the sunshade in a half-closed position, and accessing the clips from the top of the car through the retracted open sky. Saved having to remove the front piece of the sunshade.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Re-Make Sticky? (old link went bad)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

what happened to i baked cookies?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Maybe he went to the great batter-basin in the sky???


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

VWAddict said:


> Maybe he went to the great batter-basin in the sky???


Nope, heaven is still quite far away...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u still there baked cookies?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

^he's in the bakery


----------



## wantonsoup (May 10, 2012)

i_baked_cookies said:


>


How did you remove this whole piece (the long grey one)? My clip is broken terribly, repair impossible. So I'm looking to just get #12 here - audiwholesaleparts.com sunroof parts page and replace it myself. But I can't figure out how it's attached to the sunshade. 
I've got a 2006 A3 with Open Sky.

Thanks!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

TSB for front bow replacement:

https://www.box.com/s/2a36f80d6f2ced9b9f9d


----------

